# evenTT14



## TT Owners Club

http://www.beamish.org.uk/

This year the TTOC annual event will be held at Beamish Museum just north of Durham on Sunday 13th July. Admission will be £5 each for members and a +1 and £10 for non members. Entry is between 0930 and 1055 and departure is after 1600, although there is a photo opportunity on Main Street at 1700, free of charge. The annual event will form part of the evenTT14 weekend with Saturday 12th seeing a TTOC cruise around scenic Northumberland including a visit to Housteads Roman Fort and the Roman Wall. Also on the Saturday night the club will hold it's AGM at the Holiday Inn at Washington where we have secured a group rate of £49 for single rooms and £68 for double rooms, bed breakfast and evening meal per night for Friday 11th and Saturday 12th .

*Tickets and hotel reservations are available at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop*

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Stueyturn

Great news! 
I'm sure it will be a fantastic day. Great day out for all the family


----------



## Callum-TT

Get in love beamish and it's 30 mins for my house 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zebedee

Hi,

The eventt14 all sounds good.

Booked hotel for the Friday and Saturday, we are up for a good weekend!

Look forward to seeing everyone.

Lin and Darren


----------



## LewisJS

This sounds great, I'm planning on becoming a TTOC member in the next few weeks and Beamish is only around 40 mins from me


----------



## bigbison

:roll: see ya next year not in to train spotting


----------



## OllieTT

Bit of a trek for me so I'll give this one a miss. Great venue though.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## barton TT

Not for me this year hope the Northern bunch have a great day. AITP for us down south then.


----------



## tonksy26

Cnt imagine many southerners will be bother to make the trip that far north but sure I'll be there as it's closer than last years.


----------



## davelincs

All booked


----------



## TTchan

Bit too far for me...5 hours away :lol: I'm sure you'll all have a good time


----------



## Hev

Glad to see something that is less than an 8 hour drive away.....only 3 to 4 this time.....looking forward to it 8)

Hev x


----------



## burns

Looking forward to an awesome day 8)


----------



## Andypr6

Sounds like a good weekend. 
I've booked for the Friday and Saturday. 
Looking forward to meeting all of you!
Andy


----------



## M77LTT

Just got bk from Northampton mate,off tomoz so will look at the tt meeting in the morning
Had a nightmare weekend will update u tomoz
Just Avin a vodka to chill out


----------



## mullum

Went to Beamish as a kid (I'm from up there) but as I'm currently as far south of there as is geographically possible - gonna have to miss this years.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

4+ hours and 260 miles each way = too far north for me, so I'm out. Have fun all who go though...


----------



## Callum-TT

Lol at all the southerners saying 3-4 hours is too far.

Some of the Scottish members regularly drive 8+ hours to get to shows.

I'm also going to the RR day and castle Coombe for ADI which is a 4 hour drive.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Callum-TT said:


> Lol at all the southerners saying 3-4 hours is too far.
> 
> Some of the Scottish members regularly drive 8+ hours to get to shows.
> 
> I'm also going to the RR day and castle Coombe for ADI which is a 4 hour drive.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Same here mate shandy drinking southern softies :wink:


----------



## mullum

285 miles / 6 hours according to Google. I don't begrudge the event being up north at all - I reckon it's a good choice  just can't realistically do it myself.
I'm a northerner by the way.


----------



## Andypr6

TT Owners Club said:


> http://www.beamish.org.uk/
> 
> This year the TTOC annual event will be held at Beamish Museum just north of Durham on Sunday 13th July. Admission will be £5 for members and a +1 and £10 for non members. Entry is between 0930 and 1055 and departure is after 1600, although there is a photo opportunity on Main Street at 1700, free of charge. The annual event will form part of the evenTT14 weekend with Saturday 12th seeing a TTOC cruise around scenic Northumberland including a visit to Housteads Roman Fort and the Roman Wall. Also on the Saturday night the club will hold it's AGM at the Holiday Inn at Washington where we have secured a group rate of £44 for single rooms and £68 for double rooms, bed breakfast and evening meal per night for Friday 11th and Saturday 12th .
> 
> *Tickets and hotel reservations are available at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop*


I'm going to this event with my wife and I'm a bit unclear about the price of the tickets
Is it £5 for a member and another (+1) or like the shop seems to imply, £5 for the member + another at £5 if bought together?
First time and a bit confussed  
Thanks
Andy


----------



## OllieTT

mullum said:


> 285 miles / 6 hours according to Google. I don't begrudge the event being up north at all - I reckon it's a good choice  just can't realistically do it myself.
> I'm a northerner by the way.


I totally agree. Great venue but too far north for me to justify the cost two months before I get married.

I bet it will be a great weekend though.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT

Andypr6 said:


> TT Owners Club said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beamish.org.uk/
> 
> This year the TTOC annual event will be held at Beamish Museum just north of Durham on Sunday 13th July. Admission will be £5 for members and a +1 and £10 for non members. Entry is between 0930 and 1055 and departure is after 1600, although there is a photo opportunity on Main Street at 1700, free of charge. The annual event will form part of the evenTT14 weekend with Saturday 12th seeing a TTOC cruise around scenic Northumberland including a visit to Housteads Roman Fort and the Roman Wall. Also on the Saturday night the club will hold it's AGM at the Holiday Inn at Washington where we have secured a group rate of £44 for single rooms and £68 for double rooms, bed breakfast and evening meal per night for Friday 11th and Saturday 12th .
> 
> *Tickets and hotel reservations are available at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop*
> 
> 
> 
> The way I read it is it's in effect £5 for a TT with a member and partner in it.
> I'm going to this event with my wife and I'm a bit unclear about the price of the tickets
> Is it £5 for a member and another (+1) or like the shop seems to imply, £5 for the member + another at £5 if bought together?
> First time and a bit confussed
> Thanks
> Andy
Click to expand...


----------



## TT Owners Club

It's £5 per person for a members and a +1 non members are £10 each sorry for any confusion


----------



## Andypr6

Me again!
So that's £5 for me and &5 for my wife?
Andy


----------



## burns

Correct, Andy 

Plus, it's a great saving on the usual admission price which is £18 per person :wink:


----------



## Andypr6

No problem with that. 
Thanks for clarifying. 
Can't wait. 
Andy


----------



## tim_s

I should be good for this - it's only a 4hr drive up from London. I will probably make a weekend of it, too.


----------



## burns

tim_s said:


> I should be good for this - it's only a 4hr drive up from London. I will probably make a weekend of it, too.


Good call  The more, the merrier!


----------



## hey3688

Think i might manage to get there, only 10 mins from my house


----------



## audimad

Just watched vintage antiques roadshow as it was filmed at Beamish. It sort of reminds me of Crich only bigger, it even has trams too.


----------



## Callum-TT

audimad said:


> Just watched vintage antiques roadshow as it was filmed at Beamish. It sort of reminds me of Crich only bigger, it even has trams too.


Beamish is great, my kids love it there.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eadon

Poor effort from us down south.

275 miles/5 hours for me, I'm gonna come too I think, do the entire weekend if others are planning on it? Can't see those local doing the Sunday though 

Jon

Edit: read the op wrong, thought the event was on the Sat and the drive on the Sunday.


----------



## Callum-TT

I'm local and all over the whole weekend mate.


----------



## Eadon

Good stuff, will get booked up!

Wonder if the girlfriend will be up for it, one man road trip otherwise


----------



## Eadon

Well she confirmed she has no interest in cars or my enthusiasm for them (  ) so I'm coming up by mylself. Will get booked up this week


----------



## Lollypop86

279 miles for me from home, I would definitely have to make a weekend of it! And if anyone would want to convoy up then I'd be up for that

J
xx


----------



## davelincs

Lollypop86 said:


> 279 miles for me from home, I would definitely have to make a weekend of it! And if anyone would want to convoy up then I'd be up for that
> 
> J
> xx


I will be travelling up the A1 on the Saturday afternoon, it's probably better to organise nearer the date


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll probably have my best friend with me, she has no interest in cars but we like to go exploring the country. but yes agreed organising closer to the time would probably be best, we will probably be staying over tho

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

I'll be coming up Friday afternoon. Wouldn't want to miss anything Saturday and would have to leave at like 5am to ensure a decent ETA. Will probably use the M1 myself, undecided as yet.


----------



## shane100

Really looking forward to this Saturday booked and seriously thinking about Friday. About 120 miles for me so nice drive hope the weathers good


----------



## burns

Shane!!!! Where have you been hiding?! We were worried about you guys! Glad you're coming up the EvenTT


----------



## Eadon

Ticket purchased and room booked for Friday and Saturday


----------



## Lollypop86

I really should get that sorted lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU

Enjoy the EvenTT all; I'll be in sunny Scotland at the time


----------



## DannyH76

woop woop all booked up for it....
me & the mrs will be there... i did muck it up and book fri instead of sat, but heres hoping the TTOC can amend that for me lol, as i have emailed them.

bring on evenTT14.

looking forward to it.

Danny


----------



## burns

Nice work, Danny 8) You'd have done well to resist our sales pitch on Sunday :lol:


----------



## tim_s

I've booked my ticket for Sunday - I'm still undecided whether I'll make the jaunt up from London on Friday/Saturday night or Sunday morning... I guess there's still time.

What time will the cruise start on Saturday?


----------



## burns

Don't quote me on this, but I'd guess about 1-ish maybe?


----------



## DannyH76

oh heck, will have to try and get down there for 12 then lol....


----------



## burns

I may be wrong, so don't start making plans just yet. I'll peck Andrew for his thoughts this weekend.


----------



## burns

Update: probably about 11am start for the cruise, as we need to be bank mid-afternoon to start preparing at Beamish.


----------



## Pincherrn

Hi Guys,

We are also going. Only just joined the club. Coming from the MX5OC. I'm from Newcastle and have been to Beamish a few times over the years. Last time was with the MX5s. Really love the place. Making a long weekend of it and finally getting to visit the Victoria Tunnels in Newcastle while we are there. Will be on the drive on Saturday too. 
Are the tickets sent out seperately to the Membership packages ?

Cheers

Colin


----------



## TT Owners Club

Pincherrn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We are also going. Only just joined the club. Coming from the MX5OC. I'm from Newcastle and have been to Beamish a few times over the years. Last time was with the MX5s. Really love the place. Making a long weekend of it and finally getting to visit the Victoria Tunnels in Newcastle while we are there. Will be on the drive on Saturday too.
> Are the tickets sent out seperately to the Membership packages ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Colin


Hi Colin , we'll email the tickets out in the weeks leading up to the evenTT


----------



## Nem

We've had to hire one of these this year


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Nem said:


> We've had to hire one of these this year


Because..?


----------



## TT Owners Club

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had to hire one of these this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because..?
Click to expand...

Why not come up and find out ?


----------



## Lollypop86

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had to hire one of these this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because..?
Click to expand...

Its gona chuck it down with rain and no1 wants to get in their car wet  lol

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

Can't wait for this, needs to hurry up!

Anyone travelling up from the South on the Friday? I'll be travelling from Essex setting off Friday afternoon.

Also, TTOC please reply to posts regarding the weekend prize draw from several months back, my OCD needs new products 

Thanks


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

TT Owners Club said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had to hire one of these this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not come up and find out ?
Click to expand...

Hummm lets see&#8230; a 4½ to 5 hour drive up a long, dull motorway to be there between 9.30 and 10.55, stay 6½ to 7½ hours wandering around car stands or a museum till 4 or 5pm (if I stay on for the 'badger parade'), then drive 5+ hours home down a congested, dull motorway arriving home late Sunday night - no thanks, that's not what I call a fun day out.

*And what is it with the 10.55 latest entry rule? If people arrive after then will they be refused entry to the grounds? Will they have to park in a general public car park? What's the deal?*


----------



## Nem

So, I teased last week that we've had to arrange a large marquee for evenTT14 at Beamish this July...

*Well I'll now reveal as a member exclusive here first that we have managed to secure a Mk3 show car to be on display!*

We've got to add a proviso from Audi UK that it's subject to any last minute changes with their schedule, but basically this will be one of the first large scale showings in the UK for our members to enjoy. I believe the car, or possibly two cars will be part of the Audi UK stand at Goodwood the week or two before evenTT14, but our private showing will still be weeks if not morel like months before any UK dealers will be receiving any demo cars.

The car will are getting will be silver in colour and will be placed inside this large marquee with flooring and lighting to make sure our members get to see it in all it's glory. The only thing we can't do it let members sit in the car I'm afraid, but we can certainly have doors, boot, bonnet open for you to inspect all areas.

So, if you are interested in the Mk3, or know someone who is, EvenTT14 at Beamish, Sunday 13th July is where you need to be


----------



## TT Owners Club

With just over a month to evenTT14 we shortly have to finalize the hotel bookings , we only have a couple of rooms left so book now to avoid dissapointment


----------



## tim_s

Hi,

I can't see the rooms on the TTOC shop any more?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## burns

Sorry for the late reply to your post. We had to finalise rooms with the hotel so they had to be removed from the shop. However, you should still be able to book directly with the hotel - Holiday Inn at Washington.


----------

